# A newbie who wants to say hello...



## ChicagoStyleFatty (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey everyone. I'm a long time lurker and first time poster. 

My name's Josh and I'm in Chicago. I'm actively gaining weight, and have put on about 80 lbs in the past year (from 165 to 245) thanks to a steady diet of Italian foods and Chicago Style deep dish pizza.I'm looking to make some on-line female friends who appreciate seeing guys getting fatter.

Hope you all enjoy my pic :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, you are handsome. And gorgeous. And hot. 'Nuff said.

:smitten:


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Jul 26, 2006)

Verrry cute! 
Looking forward for pics without that sweater


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 26, 2006)

Skinny_FFA said:


> Verrry cute!
> Looking forward for pics without that sweater



*
i am in agreement with SKINNY FFA....you are goreogus the weight looks so amazing on you...but show us FFA some skin to drool over ..MUAHHHHHHHHHH
what a *HOTTIE* yum yum..u wear the pizza / pasta very well *:eat2:


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 26, 2006)

You look great!


----------



## German_FFA (Jul 26, 2006)

Mhm .. really hot guy, but the sweater is awful, you should really really post a pic without it  

J


----------



## ChicagoStyleFatty (Jul 26, 2006)

:wubu: 

Wow, quite the nice replies... you're making a fat boy blush 

So I gather that the consesus is I should continue to gain weight????

Here's a pic of me from about 13 months ago... quite a change.


----------



## ChicagoStyleFatty (Jul 26, 2006)

Maybe I'll ease you girls into this...


----------



## Jeannie (Jul 26, 2006)

Wow! You look great!


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome, Josh


----------



## Tad (Jul 26, 2006)

ChicagoStyleFatty said:


> Maybe I'll ease you girls into this...



Wow guy, that is quite a change--and quite a pillow under your shirt there!

That is a big change in a year's time. I'd love to hear what sort of reaction you've had to it, why you decided to gain so aggresively, anything that has surprised you about the process.....basically I'd love to hear why, how, and what it has been like. Nice and specific, eh?

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 26, 2006)

edx said:


> Wow guy, that is quite a change--and quite a pillow under your shirt there!
> 
> That is a big change in a year's time. I'd love to hear what sort of reaction you've had to it, why you decided to gain so aggresively, anything that has surprised you about the process.....basically I'd love to hear why, how, and what it has been like. Nice and specific, eh?
> 
> ...



*i would love to know the motivation too and the reactions by friends? family ? coworkers?.....what a SUCCESSS STORY THIS chciago boy is......can you say *HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT** :smitten:


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 26, 2006)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *i would love to know the motivation too and the reactions by friends? family ? coworkers?.....what a SUCCESSS STORY THIS chciago boy is......can you say *HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT** :smitten:




Welcome to the boards. You'll like it here. (...And, I'm sure the other ladies don't mind my saying that we'll like having you here too.)

I'm also very curious about your backstory on this.


----------



## ChicagoStyleFatty (Jul 27, 2006)

I've always had an attraction to fatness. I was always a scrawny kid growing up but as I made it to my adolescent years I found that I was attracted to chubby girls. I think this was because I had always had fantasies of overeating and growing fat myself, but never did because my family was a bunch of health nuts.

I supressed my urges to consume mass quantities, and instead dated mildly chubby girls and always kind of encouraged them to eat instead. One girlfriend I had gained 25 lbs while we dated (not intentionally) and I found myself enjoying it but also living vicariously through her. I always stayed thin due to involvement in sports (I actually ran a marathon 3 years ago) and the fact that I never gave into my urges to indulge.

Finally, after college, I started becoming less active due to a desk job and I developed a habit of going to get a donut every morning around 10AM. I started eating lunch out everyday instead of packing a lunch. Before long I happened to put on about 10 lbs. I found this to be very interesting. I thought I always just appreciated female weight gain, but wanted to stay thin myself (despite my supressed urges to the contrary). I liked how the bit of extra weight felt, and how my belt felt more snug around me. I liked seeing and feeling the beginning of a potbelly. So, I started having 2 donuts during my morning break and I started ordering larger and more calorie-filled lunches. It all happened subconsciously at first, but before I knew it I realized I was consuming extra calories on purpose. And I was starting to get fat.

I'll never forget the day I couldn't button the top button of my dress pants. I'd never been over a 33 waist before, and I knew they were getting awfully snug, but one morning I simply couldn't button them. This was strangely very erotic for me. 

When I relocated to Chicago about 10 months ago, I'd already put on 25 lbs or so, but now my whole world was opened up to an incredible amount of dining options. There is a little Italian place down the street, and I started taking my dinners there 3 or 4 nights a week, consuming huge amounts of pasta and garlic bread and other deliciously fattening dishes. I started bringing a half dozen donuts to work in the morning and grazing on them all day long as I sat at my desk. I began sneaking candy bars in between meals and snacks. I became mesmerized by the all the changes my body was beginning to go through. My shape was changing and I was growing more and more quickly. I even moved and walked differently. I was soon buying pants a size too big so I could have room to grow into them. I spent a lot of time examining my image in the mirror and trying on old clothes that once were baggy but were now much too small.

The more weight I gained, the more I wanted to eat. Now I've even incorporated a weight gain supplement from GNC into my diet to add an extra 1500 calories here or there. It is so exciting for me to think about what new pounds will look like and how they will feel.

It's been a year and I'm truly fat now, and I'm loving it. This has truly been a marvelous journey and it's not anywhere near completed yet. :eat1:


----------



## German_FFA (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow .. what a sexy guy! Great pics, I hope you'll post more and more...

J


----------



## BBWBecky (Jul 27, 2006)

I josh I'm Becky a 30 yr old BBW and FFA ...I would love getting to know you better...is you have yahoo my nick there is rebecca_switzer hope to hear from ya


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Jul 27, 2006)

I like the detailed weight gain story, most people don't bother going into it on here... it's nice, it adds to You as a person. Also, the pics at the end were like a present, because my comp is so slow it took me reading the whole thing until they loaded completely.


----------



## voidhead (Jul 27, 2006)

You are gorgeous and sexy as hell. 

Keep growing and please update us! 

You are truly a dream BHM

What I wouldn't give...


----------



## gentle_viewer (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow, you look great!

Thanks for telling your story, too


----------



## slimchic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh my it's getting reeeaaallllly hot in here! :
Incredibly sexy pics and the back story too!
:smitten:


----------



## lara (Jul 27, 2006)

love the story, love the pics! i want to see and read more!!


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hello & welcome


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Jul 30, 2006)

Story and pics literally took my breath! Its long time ago that happpened to me here. Thanks for that. Would enjoy to see more of you and your gaining progresses!


----------



## Kiki (Jul 30, 2006)

You are a FFA's dream!  Yummy yummy yummy. Great to hear all about you too. All the best and I hope you stick around and keep delighting us with your pictures and words.


ChicagoStyleFatty said:


> Maybe I'll ease you girls into this...


That picture...:smitten:


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 31, 2006)

Everyone [or lots of us] loves the "before and after" shots. Since you say you like trying on old clothes that are long outgrown, can you post some pictures of that? I always think those pictures are so CUTE when you can see a button down shirt that no longer buttons or a t-shirt overstretches over a massive gut. Small clothes really spotlight the change in your body.

Also, yes, please keep us posted on your 'journey'...I think everyone was left a little breathless by both the pics and the backstory. The smile and glowing face that top off the bod is also quite sexy.


----------



## SnapDragon (Jul 31, 2006)

Impressive pictures and an intriguing story too. You also know how to write properly, which is easier on the eye than a load of txtmsg nglsh. 

-SnapDragon


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 1, 2006)

You're very cute.


----------



## philosobear (Aug 1, 2006)

Way to go Josh! That's got me so enthusiastic I've become American! I have guitar heros, mountaineering heroes, literary heroes...but you are now my weight gain hero! Just wait 'till I get round to emulating all their achievements at once!

Also, second snapdragons' point about clear, communicative english...nice to read it, and what it says! 
all t' best,
J.


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Aug 1, 2006)

WOW, what a sexy & clever guy ;-)

Welcome to Dimension!!


----------



## 25uk (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow you are so hot! And I just love your pic in the white shirt, I have tonnes of fantasy's about sexy fat men in tight white shirts...so thanks.
Hope to see you post some more pictures. And feel free to chat.


----------



## ChicagoStyleFatty (Aug 22, 2008)

So it's been a few years...

Just remembered that I posted here a few years back. I may have forgotten about the site, but I definitely stayed true to the gaining. Seeing myself at 245 gives me kind of a kick. I can't really remember being that small. I've been gaining intensively in the past two years, and I'm happy to report I grew from a 245 lb waif to a nice gentlemanly 390 lbs. Right on the threshold of 400... sky's the limit from there.

Hope you enjoy the random weird update  

View attachment 7.jpg


----------



## chubloverUK86 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hmmm.

I wonder if, in the space of two years, this and other similar communities have become savvy to this sort of thing.

I mean, for someone so "good" at photoshop, it's amazing how low-res these pictures are. Of course, it's a lot easier to lose details in low-res pics...

Seems you had them going though.


----------



## LisaInNC (Aug 22, 2008)

wow what a handsome man!!


----------



## BeerMe (Aug 22, 2008)

Go play fantasy somewhere else.


----------



## CuriousKitten (Aug 22, 2008)

Well since everyone thinks you're faking perhaps you should give us some more evidence?


----------



## LisaInNC (Aug 22, 2008)

Ok the last pic looked photoshopped for sure but he is still a good looking guy


----------



## BeerMe (Aug 22, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> Ok the last pic looked photoshopped for sure but he is still a good looking guy



Yeah, but it's still not him. That guy is WAY bigger than 250 in the first pic. I know because I'm currently 250. Yes, people carry weight differently, but it's definitely obvious that guy is not 250 unless he's 4' 10".

And the two shirtless pics on the first page are two different people. 

It's still funny that he tried to continue the charade 2 years later, though, so at least this topic gave me a chuckle.


----------

